# Sifu James Cama & Hung Ching students on Martial Arts View TV show



## Siem (Nov 27, 2008)

*Sifu James Cama & Hung Ching students on Martial Arts View TV show* 
Here is a preview of an upcoming episode of "Martial Arts View", with Sifu James Cama on the system of Kwong Sai Jook Lum Gee Tong Long Pai southern praying mantis.

http://www.martialartsview.com/index-101.html 
__________________


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 28, 2008)

I've never heard of this show. I'd love to see this episode as that's the style I train. I hope I can pick it up in my area.


----------



## Siem (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.martialartsview.com/index-104.html The full episopde and extras


----------



## Siem (Dec 1, 2008)

Siem said:


> http://www.martialartsview.com/index-104.html The full episode and bonus extras


Jook Lum Gee Tong Long


----------

